# visiitti



## Gavril

HS:ien ruotsalaisisten kuninkaallisten Suomen vierailusta kertovissa jutuissa, olen huomannut _visiitti-_sanan _vierailu-_sanan sijassa. Onko eroa _visiitin _ja _vierailun _välillä?

Onkohan _visiitti _yleisempi kun kyseessä on kuninkaallinen, presidentti, virkamies ja niin edelleen?

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Ei visiitistä mitenkään tule kuninkaalliset mieleen. Pikemminkin sana tarkoittaa yleensä lyhyttä vierailua. Esimerkiksi _ranskalainen visiitti_ on yleinen termi, joka tarkoittaa lyhyttä käyntiä jossakin.


----------



## sakvaka

En tiedä _ranskalaisesta visiitistä_, mutta _pikavisiitti_ on myös hyvin yleinen johdettu termi.


----------



## etrade

Gavril, muistuttaisin sinua että koko suomenkieli perustuu tasa-arvoisuuteen.
Ei ole mitään väliä oletko köyhä, rikas, vasemmistolainen, oikeistolainen, ruma, kaunis... jne, kunhan vain olet suomalainen.

HS:n termi on vain todiste tason laskusta tiedotusvälineissä.


----------



## Hakro

etrade said:


> HS:n termi on vain todiste tason laskusta tiedotusvälineissä.


Tällä kertaa tämä "svetisismi" ei välttämättä todista mitään tason laskua tiedotusvälineissä. "Visiitti" on ehkä jopa sivistyssanaksi luokiteltava ilmaus, jolla on hiukan eri merkitys kuin sanalla "vierailu". 

Eri asia tietysti on, miten HS on tätä termiä käyttänyt. Siitä en osaa sanoa mitään, koska en ole vaivautunut lukemaan yhtäkään uutista kyseisestä "visiitistä".


----------



## sakvaka

etrade said:


> Gavril, muistuttaisin sinua että koko suomenkieli perustuu tasa-arvoisuuteen.
> Ei ole mitään väliä oletko köyhä, rikas, vasemmistolainen, oikeistolainen, ruma, kaunis... jne, kunhan vain olet suomalainen.
> 
> HS:n termi on vain todiste tason laskusta tiedotusvälineissä.



Anteeksi, mutta nyt meni ohi. Täytyykö tämä tulkita siten, ettei suomen kielessä ole tapana tehdä erotteluja sananvalinnassa, kun henkilöt kuuluvat poikkeavaan väestöryhmään? 

Tässä tapauksessa niin ei ole, sen allekirjoittanevat kaikki, mutta muista, että esim. _puoliso_-sanaa tavataan käyttää puhuttaessa presidentistä tai muista korkea-arvoisista. Muissa yhteyksissä _vaimo/mies_ tai jopa _rouva_ ovat riittäviä.


----------

